
Why Developers Hate WordPress - sanderson1
https://content.nanobox.io/why-developers-hate-wordpress/
======
jaequery
I think most developers just want a Sinatra-style blog cms so they can just
hack it to their hearts content.

------
technologyvault
I checked to see if this article was hosted on WordPress. It's not.

------
tmaly
link is not working

~~~
technologyvault
I just tried it, and it worked for me. Maybe they fixed it.

